# Who, what, where?



## Francis Cebedo

So quiet in here... Let's get to know each other and get some context. Maybe we can go for a ride sometime.

Who are you? What do you ride and where do you ride? Photo?

How long you been riding?

Have you gone down yet?


----------



## rlchriss

Hey. Oakland CA. System Six Cannondale. Usually ride up in the hills.


----------



## ukiahb

Currently live and work in Santa Rosa, am a native of S.F. and was a messenger there long ago, have been road riding since the '70's. Have had a few nasty crashes but nothing that caused permanent damage...yet. Mostly ride fixed on a Soma Rush, but sometimes geared on a Tommasini Super Prestige, usually in Sonoma Co.....would definitely be up for a Norcal RBR ride if one could be organized in the new year.


----------



## SilasCL

I'm Silas.

I live in SF, and usually ride in Marin on my Merckx.

Used to race a bit, now I'm slow. There's a photo in my profile.


----------



## rlchriss

I'd also be up for a NCal RBR ride.


----------



## rensho

I'm 38, male, I like sushi, ride a Look 585, race mtb once in a while and live in Los Gatos. Let's ride, when it isn't as cold.


----------



## new2road

*rider from east county*

I'm from antioch and just started road riding. I ride a Scott CR1. 

Were doing a ride this Sunday the 16th.

The ride will be from Walnut Creek to Sunol and back.

50 -60 miles, moderate pace. Mostly flat with some rollers between
Pleasanton and Sunol.

Ride leaves from Heather Farms park 8:00am. (park as far back as you
can, by the baseball fields, near the bike path)

This is a good long mellow ride for people wanting to up their milage
and do longer rides without worrying about being dropped or big climbs.

A friend is leading this ride for our local club the Delta Pedelers.


----------



## smw

Sean, Im 40. Live in San Jose/Los Gatos area. Ride a Madone and a Look 585 until my new bikes arrive. A Specialized Tarmac Expert and S-Works are on order. :thumbsup: Im always up for a ride. Im doing base miles currently. Tomorrow Im heading to gilroy and back by way of the lakes loop.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

smw said:


> Sean, Im 40. Live in San Jose/Los Gatos area. Ride a Madone and a Look 585 until my new bikes arrive. A Specialized Tarmac Expert and S-Works are on order. :thumbsup: Im always up for a ride. Im doing base miles currently. Tomorrow Im heading to gilroy and back by way of the lakes loop.


What? Are you Specialized sponsored now? You're not invited to the Look factory tour anymore.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

rensho said:


> I'm 38, male, I like sushi, ride a Look 585, race mtb once in a while and live in Los Gatos. Let's ride, when it isn't as cold.


Hi I'm Rensho. I have a year old Look 585 with almost 70 miles on it. 

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo

I'm francis aka francois aka fc.

I've been road riding for six years now. Four years ago, I got obsessed as I discovered Old La Honda Road, Tunitas Creek and some of the lane and half forest climbs of the bay area. Then I got pumelled and inspired by the Spectrum, Valley and Noon rides.

In 2007, my neck hurt so I didn't ride road much. But I feel better now so watch out asphalt.

Oh yeah. I haven't crashed yet.

I have a Look and a Steelman bike. But I currently ride an Ibex... cause I'm product testing! :ideahoto from Sierra road in November

fc


----------



## singlespeed.org

Here's a better picture for Rensho and Francois...


Rensho is the one on the left...

ps - if you want to see something really scary, click the picture (and turn up the sound on your computer)...


----------



## rensho

Man, I knew that pic would come back to haunt me. No one else has a better representation?

Come spring, I'll have well over 100 miles on my Look, though I am looking at a Look 595...


----------



## singlespeed.org

francois said:


> Who are you? What do you ride and where do you ride? Photo?


SWPM, 40, non-smoker, no drugs, social drinker, not religious, 6' tall, short dirty blonde hair, blue eyes, decent shape, honest. Looking for well-tattooed, limber Eskimo with tie-dyed mohawk for Jell-O wrestling and body piercing. *No freaks!* 

Live in SF. Have a Ritchey Breakaway (that I have never traveled with) and Giant TCX cross bike for a commuter. Ride into Marin when time is short, but much prefer the Peninsula.



francois said:


> How long you been riding?


Started on dirt around '93-94. Did the road thing as training for dirt, and to get to dirt without driving. Raced road a few times, but never got out of Cat 5s.



 francois said:


> Have you gone down yet?


Only one conflict (so far - let's hope it stays at just one) with a car, but I think I came out the winner... Short story is the car made a right turn directly in front of me, so I shoulder checked the car. I walked away with a few bruises and bent front rim, driver drove away with a dented quarter panel.


----------



## smw

francois said:


> What? Are you Specialized sponsored now? You're not invited to the Look factory tour anymore.
> 
> fc



Went for the bike that fit me the best. Oh and no sponsor, but I did get a great deal. The expert will be ready by monday.


----------



## manhattanproj

i live in sf. ride a caad 9. just started road biking, so trying to whip myself into cycling shape. but it's cold lately and that's my excuse for not exercising. 

like to do some group rides. but dont have a car, so rides will have to be in sf or bart-able. hmmm...maybe i should get in shape first so i wont be dropped or dragged everyone down.


----------



## Squidward

AKA PCC on MTBR's forums (I registered there first but could not register here with PCC as it was taken so I went with Squidward - I guess you can say that I've been watching too many cartoons with the kids).

41 YO MAM, been on and off bicycles since I was about 6 or 7. I was wrenching on them back then and continue to do so to this day. I bought a mountain bike way back in '87 or '88 but my cousin really wanted it so I sold it to him (it was one size too small for me and it was perfect for him so it made sense at the time). I replaced it with a Specialized Stumpjumper Comp that was one size too large for me (I had a bad habit of not buying bikes that actually fit me back then, still do, sort of). I never really rode either bike all that much due to time, not knowing where the trails were, not having anyone to ride with (my cousin had this weird schedule where he was only available after dark). To further complicate matters, I had sustained a neck injury back in '96 and, doctor's orders, I had to get a suspension bike. My wife thought that I was using that as an excuse to get a new bike so, being the finance manager, she said no. I hardly rode my bike from '96 through '05! I had occasionally taken the old Stumpie out to ride but I was so out of shape that I could barely ride around the block without needing to stop for air. It's hilly in my neighborhood. In '05 my wife looked at me and said that I should get out and ride my bike as I was getting out of shape. My answer was that I had just sold it to my cousin (same one as he sold his bike to a friend). When she asked why I did that I explained to her that I had been telling her for years that I needed a full suspension bike, doctor's orders, and that she had never believed me. We bought an '05 Cannondal Prophet the following weekend at Mike's Bikes at their year end clearance sale. The very next day I stopped by my brother's house to work on my neice's computer when I spotted something in his garage that absolutely looked out of place: an '89 Bridgestone RB1. I asked him about the bike and ended up buying it from him for $40. My sister-in-law was thrilled. He had bought it at a neighbor's garage sale for $50 but didn't know how to get air into the tires so it sat in his garage for a few months until I came along. A few weeks later my cousin returned my Stumpie complaining that it was too big for him. I went from one old bike to no bikes to one new bike and two old bikes in about a month!

Fast forward two years: I've sold the RB1 to my nephew (different brother's kid), still have the Stumpie though the original parts have been scattered, upgraded the Prophet, bought then sold an old Atala road bike (kept the parts), built and sold an aluminum Leader road bike frameset (lept the parts), built a Pedalforce.com carbon road bike frameset with full Campy Chorus, built a NOS Guerciotti road bike frameset with assorted parts (currently my commuter bike), built a NOS Colnago International with the old Campy Chorus parts from the Atala. I've also built a 43cm Bianchi Vigorelli road bike as well as an Access (from Performance Bikes) mountain bike for my son. I bought a Jamis Komodo frame some time ago and built up a hard tail mountain bike that I sold to my cousin. I bought an old frame on eBay and built it up for a different nephew last year as well. I have a good friend who got back into cycling shortly after I got into it and I've built or rebuilt a few bikes for him as well. He started off as a casual mountain biker and is now more of a roadie than anything. My bike projects are coming along. I have about as much fun building and wrenching on my bikes as I do riding them.

Two years ago I could barely ride around the block. Nowadays, I'm just getting warmed up after five miles. Longest ride so far is 52 miles but my typical weekend ride is something like 30 miles. I'm still working on it. Though I have not lost any significant weight (started at about 155 lbs, now at about 148) I have much better leg strenght and much more stamina. I can be found on most Sundays riding down Canada Road in San Mateo.

I'd love to get my nephew, who bought the RB1 from me, into a cycling club or something as this kid can ride! I think he can ride up OLH in about 20 minutes or less if he tries (my best so far is 30 minutes). I've ridden up Guadalupe Pass with him and he was instructed to wait for me at the top. He waited something like 10 minutes and, in his own words, he was taking it easy so that he wouldn't have to wait so long.

Geez, I wrote a book!


----------



## snapdragen

Wow, is it all boys in here? 


///runs back to The Lounge


snap has all of 16 miles this year


----------



## scottyperkins

I'm scotty, live in south San Jose. I'm a commuting clyde with about 6000 miles this year so far. Ride a Trek 5500 on the road, and a frankenTrek Fuel 98 that I've built up over the years as I've broken things. Very interested in Saturday morning rides on either road or dirt, usually head east to Mt. Hamilton or west up the peninsula.


----------



## wchane

wallace | 26 | cupertino | on the road for a little over a year now | usually on a trek, but can also be seen on a pedalforce, specialized and a old lugged raleigh (fixed convert) or fixed motobecane around town. 

<img src="https://www.adecadentexistence.com/blog/random/two-bikes.jpg">


----------



## Gee3

Hey! My name is Gary, born and raised in SF and I currently live in Daly City. I ride a Specialized Allez Elite I bought last year when I was living in Texas. (my first road bike) So by most of your standards I'm still a newbie since I don't ride every weekend.  

I started with my buddy in TX for the MS150 ride out in Dallas. This year I did the MS ride out here and getting used to the hills was not an easy affair after living in Dallas for the previous 5 years. haha! 

Of late I've been mtb'ing with my cousin's K2 Proflex 5000 full suspension... that's a lot harder than road biking, imo!!!!

Anyway... I've been posting mostly on BF but I've been wanting to check out other forums as well. (and a buddy of mine is now working at rbr!) Although now that I'm in a new position at work it hard to find the time to post anywhere! So I sneak in a post here and there. 

Currently, I am contemplating getting in on the BD group buy for the Bottechia CF frameset. I'd like the Kestrel but the pocket book and wife don't concur.

Anyway... I hope to ride with some of you guys soon! Or maybe when it warms up some. hehe! 

Gary


----------



## goloso

*Hi, I'm Goloso*

and I’m an alcho...oh wait.

I live in Mountain View
I have a Coppi wing (really Dedacciai black pearl)
I ride up the peninsula mostly between highway 9 and 92
I have been MTBing for about 10 years and road biking for 4

Bonus trivia: Gregg was one of the people most responsible for getting me into MTBing. For that I will always be grateful.


-G


----------



## RedRex

Sacramento
Custom Steve Rex, Surly Steamroller fixed gear.
I ride around Sacramento, training for doubles etc.
I went down last year, and brothers and sisters it hurt me good.


----------



## CoLiKe20

snapdragen said:


> Wow, is it all boys in here?
> 
> 
> ///runs back to The Lounge
> 
> 
> snap has all of 16 miles this year


that's b/c you didn't ride the Tierra Bella


----------



## thinkcooper

I'm Cooper. I wear many hats and like to ride in parades. When I'm not in parades I like to wear a helmet and ride my steel Hunter cross bike, my carbon fiber Kestrel, my old school Kastan Tomac XC mountain bike, or my vintage 753 steel Look Hinnault la Vie Claire.

I'm a very quiet, reserved fellow and am easily frightened by Santa Cruz's many hills, mud slides, and fires.


----------



## snapdragen

Liar.


----------



## snapdragen

CoLiKe20 said:


> that's b/c you didn't ride the Tierra Bella


But I _worked_ it! And I baked _delicious nut bread_. And let's not forget the fashionable garbage bag/duct tape rain jackets I helped fashion for a bunch of wet riders.......


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly

francois said:


> So quiet in here... Let's get to know each other and get some context. Maybe we can go for a ride sometime.
> 
> Who are you? What do you ride and where do you ride? Photo?
> 
> How long you been riding?
> 
> Have you gone down yet?


Ted. Year round south San Jose commuter & weekend Hwy 35 & vicinity rider.
No photos.
I can't believe I haven't gone down since two 1mph crashes learning clipless pedals six years ago. Have I cursed myself for this weekend?


----------



## thinkcooper

snapdragen said:


> Liar.


Oh yeah, one other thing, I'm a girl - that's me in the picture with my husband.


----------



## Cruzer2424

Mike, 23...

I live in East Bay (moved here just yesterday actually...) so naturally I can be found riding around there. 

Look for me on a black Felt with campy. 

RBR NorCal ride? I'm down.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

thinkcooper said:


> I'm Cooper. I wear many hats and like to ride in parades. When I'm not in parades I like to wear a helmet and ride my steel Hunter cross bike, my carbon fiber Kestrel, my old school Kastan Tomac XC mountain bike, or my vintage 753 steel Look Hinnault la Vie Claire.
> 
> I'm a very quiet, reserved fellow and am easily frightened by Santa Cruz's many hills, mud slides, and fires.


Call 911 Cooper's in the house!

<img src="https://thinkcooper.com/Galleries/BM2007_gallery/images/BM_2007_1476.jpg">

fc


----------



## thinkcooper

francois said:


> Call 911 Cooper's in the house!
> 
> <img src="https://thinkcooper.com/Galleries/BM2007_gallery/images/BM_2007_1476.jpg">
> 
> fc


I love the smell of jet fuel, ethyelene and liquid propane in the morning. It smells like phantasmagory!


----------



## cpark

42 year old male.
My wife , Time VXR Proteam, Serotta Legend Ti, Serotta Colorado 2, Marinoni Leggero, Kestrel CSX(20 years old) or Klein Mantra Race - whichever is available but it's usually the bikes.

Rolling hills near Blue Ridge Mountain in Virginia.

Racing/riding about 24 years.

Worst crash - 16 years ago, went down hard during a road race (swooping downhill/right turn) along with a number of racers and I landed hard on the tarmac. Broke a collarbone, forearm and wrist along with my first carbon bike, a Kestrel 200EMS. The handlebar came around and hit the top tube and just like that it was the end of my first CF bike.

Most recent crash - went down about 5 years ago during the group training ride. Out of all things, I hit a banana peel while making a right turn and went down hard with several riders. 
No broken bones or bike but had a first concussion.


----------



## snapdragen

************snerk!*******************


----------



## tron

tron-30y/o 

Peninsula right now and before than oregon and the east coast. I ride a specialized allez elite, with upgrades, on the road and a Salsa a la Carte off-road. I have been a mtbr for about 8 years and road riding for two. I was definitely the mountain biker who road a bit on pavement but I have been changing that lately. I typically ride Skggs, Waterdog and soquel on my mountain bike and all the woodside/palo alto hills on my road bike. I still do not know how people are throwing up these low times up some of these climbs.


----------



## andrew.wetdog

francois said:


> Call 911 Cooper's in the house!
> 
> <img src="https://thinkcooper.com/Galleries/BM2007_gallery/images/BM_2007_1476.jpg">
> 
> fc


Isn't that a picture from Burning Man? I thought the theme this year was being Green. That belch of fuel might be trippy, but maybe someone should have stayed home had some shrooms and just tilled the garden.


----------



## thinkcooper

andrew.wetdog said:


> Isn't that a picture from Burning Man? I thought the theme this year was being Green. That belch of fuel might be trippy, but maybe someone should have stayed home had some shrooms and just tilled the garden.


Actually, all that jet fuel was from the waste fuel depot at N----'s A--s research facility. It is drained from serviced or junked fuel tanks, or simply contaminated somehow and not certifiable for use in aviation or resale for any purposes. The gov has to pay hundreds of dollars per drum for it to be hauled away by a toxic waste disposal company, we took it away for free and did the same thing the waste disposal company would've done. Incinerate it. But we did it for "art's sake".

Now about those shrooms and garden tilling.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

thinkcooper said:


> But we did it for "art's sake".
> 
> Now about those shrooms and garden tilling.


Yeah, I saw the video. The flaming donut vortex was art!!! You sounded really moved. You was crying huh?:skep:

fc


----------



## thinkcooper

francois said:


> Yeah, I saw the video. The flaming donut vortex was art!!! You sounded really moved. You was crying huh?:skep:
> 
> fc


Can you blame a guy for getting all emotional when he sees his little pride and joy take its first baby steps?


----------



## bustamove

*you have been identified*



Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Ted. Year round south San Jose commuter & weekend Hwy 35 & vicinity rider.
> No photos.
> I can't believe I haven't gone down since two 1mph crashes learning clipless pedals six years ago. Have I cursed myself for this weekend?


Fr Ted Crilly is on the right. Ali (aka Pisquet) is on the left. Photo is from this year's Tour of California. FTC is a familiar face on the weekend Alto Velo B ride. 

The reason he hasn't gone down is because FTC is usually at the front of the pack.


----------



## bornin53

*Gary from Western Wheelers*

My name is Gary and I ride the Western Wheelers "D" rides every Saturday. BTW our ride rating system is "reverse report card" so A is slow and E is fast. I ride a 2005 Litespeed Vortex and a 2003 Lemond Maillot Jaune. We ride all the roads up to Skyline as well as Mt. Hamilton, Sierra Rd., Mt. Diablo, Mt Tam. and occasionally Geyserville and Fremont Peak.

I have been riding since mid 2005, originally to lose weight, then I got hooked. Knock on wood, I haven't gone down yet.

I will be present at the top of Sierra Rd. for the ToC as longs as the race is held there. To me that is the best day of the year!

See you on the road.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Perry...47...live on the border of Los Gatos/San Jose...enjoy riding Highway 9, Hicks Road, Alpine, La Honda, Tunitas Creek...raced briefly way back during college in San Diego...worst wreck - criterium in Berkeley (lots of road rash and a trip to the ER!)...Guerciotti (10-speed, total), Specialized Tarmac, Specialized S-Works hardtail.


----------



## smw

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Perry...47...live on the border of Los Gatos/San Jose...enjoy riding Highway 9, Hicks Road, Alpine, La Honda, Tunitas Creek...raced briefly way back during college in San Diego...worst wreck - criterium in Berkeley (lots of road rash and a trip to the ER!)...Guerciotti (10-speed, total), Specialized Tarmac, Specialized S-Works hardtail.



Perry, you and I must be neighbors. I live near Leigh and Los Gatos Almaden. I never known anyone that enjoys hicks. Im now riding a Tarmac also. Was on a Madone and a Look 585. Oh, and Im also a convert.

Sean


----------



## MayGirl

If only because of the lack of ladies:
Rebecca, grad student, race for Stanford, ride a Specialized E5 way past what I can afford (yay, generous coaches and sponsors).

Ride all around the Peninsula, however am only now (slowly) coming back from a long (4 month or so) hiatus off the bike. Because...

Yes, I've crashed. Worst one (at conference champs last April): on a gravel section during the RR swerved to avoid a fish-tailing Davis rider, doing so put myself in six inches deep gravel (out of the tire tracks) right when starting to begin a descent. Crashed at 28 mph, landing first on my (bent, at least I didn't stiff-arm it and break it!) arm, a stone filleted my arm from elbow to halfway to the wrist open to the bone. Armed filled up with gravel due to sliding down hill. Whole right side gravel-rashed up, kit pretty much torn off that side. Total blood bath. Took ER two hours and over 10 x-rays to clean out all the crap and sew it up (internal and external stitches). Didn't get everything out so wound up two days later with raging infection needing IV antibiotics for a week. 

Got back to racing a bit over the summer but then had two friends killed (separate incidents) cycling so, um, yeah, took some time off.

But, slowly, coming back. Cautiously. 

Francois -- you know/have mtn biked with my boyfriend Kevin (kev1n).


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

smw said:


> Perry, you and I must be neighbors. I live near Leigh and Los Gatos Almaden. I never known anyone that enjoys hicks. Im now riding a Tarmac also. Was on a Madone and a Look 585. Oh, and Im also a convert.
> 
> Sean


Sean, I put Hicks in for a giggle:wink5: I'm not far from you, off National. Didn't get to ride much this past summer, busy with work and other interests.


----------



## GiantX2

HI I'm Tim, I've been riding off and on for many years, but I always take too much time off so I never get fast up hill. Now that I have changed from mtb I am riding a Giant TCR 1. 

Usualy ride in Livermore and San Jose, can be seen as the slow old guy trying to get up the hill. I have gone down, but nothing major, just me and the road, no cars or hospital time involved, just blame my wife and say that she pushed me 
. 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## gregg

goloso said:


> ...
> 
> Bonus trivia: Gregg was one of the people most responsible for getting me into MTBing. For that I will always be grateful.


Awwww..shucks, goloso....tweren't nuthin' 

Man, those were the days, eh? Everything was much simpler then, we rode a lot, and I used to be so fast....(at least that's how I remember it!)

What I can't believe is how you've gone from a hard core mountain biker to a full on roadie! 

My new years resolution: to ride more....shouldn't be hard since I'm riding so little currently and ANY riding would be considered as "more".

-g


----------



## Cruzer2424

Cruzer2424 said:


> Mike, 23...
> 
> I live in East Bay (moved here just yesterday actually...) so naturally I can be found riding around there.
> 
> Look for me on a black Felt with campy.
> 
> RBR NorCal ride? I'm down.



haha. Went down a few days ago.

Check the lounge for pics.... or see avatar.

Here is me a few months ago during a race in Philadelphia.


----------



## cpark

Cruzer2424,


Hope you are recovering fast.
You said the Felt with Campy but the picture show STI shifters?


----------



## F.P.

francois said:


> So quiet in here... Let's get to know each other and get some context. Maybe we can go for a ride sometime.
> 
> Who are you? What do you ride and where do you ride? Photo?
> 
> How long you been riding?
> 
> Have you gone down yet?


FP....
LeMond Zurich
Centurion fixed
Haro WERX XLS (mtb)
Husqvarna 360WXE
BMW R1200GS Adventure
Lately I have been riding from home (Willow Glen/San Joe) out and around Uvas and Chesbro, good for a nice 50 miler from the front door. Doing it on the fixed feels best, but the last few times I have been cheating with the LeMond and all those fancy gears. Funny, my times are pretty close with either bike. Riding Hicks is good for a 1.5 hour ride, too.
No photos please.
Started out racing MTB sport class in 1992-93...never road raced.
Been down HARD only once on the road, ironically I was riding the MTB.
Most definitely down for a RBR local group ride...


----------



## Cruzer2424

cpark said:


> Cruzer2424,
> 
> 
> Hope you are recovering fast.
> You said the Felt with Campy but the picture show STI shifters?


older pic.

I don't have "nice" shots of the bike. these were taken after the wreck. nothing huge broken.


----------



## thien

I'm Thien. 

Grew up in Palo Alto, now reside in Santa Clara. I've been road riding since 2005. I ride a couple of Madones. I tend to ride mostly around the peninsula and down in the cupertino/saratoga area. I've made a lot of friends via the bike and hope to continue meeting new ones.

I have not gone down yet (knock on wood)... but Francis says that's because I don't know what I'm doing yet.:skep:


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly

bustamove said:


> Fr Ted Crilly is on the right. Ali (aka Pisquet) is on the left. Photo is from this year's Tour of California. FTC is a familiar face on the weekend Alto Velo B ride.


I think you've got me mixed up with someone else. Here I am pictured running a few errands.


----------



## snapdragen

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> I think you've got me mixed up with someone else. Here I am pictured running a few errands.


I knew you were a real priest!


----------



## Acadian

bustamove said:


> Fr Ted Crilly is on the right. Ali (aka Pisquet) is on the left. Photo is from this year's Tour of California. FTC is a familiar face on the weekend Alto Velo B ride.


That's not Pisquet on the left...that's me :thumbsup:


----------



## nor_cal_rider

I'm up in Redding....I ride the "Swazey Loop" out west of town in different directions most days to get my distances in, with the occassional "Tour of Redding" for some extra miles. I ride an '08 Madone - mostly on solo rides.

Anyone else up here and looking to ride? Shoot me an e-mail (I don't chaeck for PM's often).


----------



## Superunleaded

Wazzup homies ???

Jack Ibagbaga here  and I ride all of 'em... well, 'cept for Mt Bikes until Fransahemmmm hooks me up  
Rode with Derek and Aimee last Sunday with the FFBC group. 

yeah, asphalt and my skin know each other well over by Mt Hamilton


----------



## thien

Superunleaded said:


> Wazzup homies ???
> 
> Jack Ibagbaga here
> Rode with Derek and Aimee last Sunday with the FFBC group.
> 
> yeah, asphalt and my skin know each other well over by Mt Hamilton


Thank you Jack. :thumbsup: Thank you very much!


----------



## Superunleaded

thien said:


> Thank you Jack. :thumbsup: Thank you very much!


u kiddin me?

been searchn' where to leave my mark and now I found it


----------



## CrankyMonkey

I'm Chris

I ride this:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/1352129915/" title="Schwinn Fastback 27 by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1019/1352129915_18eb508599.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Schwinn Fastback 27" /></a>

I work here:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/254495635/" title="Flat Stanley at Yahoo by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/92/254495635_727be3f1c7.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Flat Stanley at Yahoo" /></a>

I get to travel to places like this for work:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2221758490/" title="P1020243.JPG by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2199/2221758490_ed1abeffe7.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="P1020243.JPG" /></a>

I've been riding road since last August and I've never gone down (on my road bike).


----------



## run23

hi,
been lurking around for awhile soaking up information and thought i should introduce myself. live in el granada and do most of my riding on the coast around purisima/higgins/lobitos...etc. haven't climbed tunitas yet but will soon. been riding for just shy of a year and lovin' it.

this is my custom sycip finished on sunday and just before her maiden voyage on monday. went with a compact double from a standard on my old bike...:thumbsup: 









cya around!


----------



## eddy

I'm Eddy from Mountain View. Started biking in January 2005. 
Ride my 2001 Lemond Buenos Aires on Foothill, Alpine, Portola, and Sand Hill. 
Occasionally do triathlons. Used to climb, need to climb again. 

Knocked wheels with a friend at 15mph. He stayed upright, I hit the asphalt. 
Hip and elbow took the hit. Hip still hurts 2 years later.

Pics:
RBR San Diego Gathering January 2006 (far right)
Trochanteric bursitis progression from the crash
Sunset/17 Mile Drive in Pacific Grove


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

I’ll join in. 38 (in a few months), male, married (sorry ladies) with two strapping young lads (1.8 and 3.3 years old). Bike: piece of crap Performance Scattante 2005 carbon road bike, only saving grace are the Mavic Ksyrium SL SSC wheels that have graced the bike since 2000 miles ago (photo is from 2005 when the bike was new). I sprint commute 34 miles three days per week (17 miles one way--102 per week commute miles) to and from work, haven’t yet joined any clubs or teams (although 2008 is the year I am supposed to). Commute: Blossom Hill area (San Jose) to Wolfe/Kifer in Sunnyvale, which involves trackstanding at every red light in order to get that dragrace style start.

I was an avid roadie from 1986 until 1994, but then took a hiatus from cycling (rather unfortunate indeed) from about 1995 until 2002, since I was in a dead-end relationship with the wrong woman... uhh, I guess I don’t need to add anymore details other than it was a bad lifestyle choice... fast forward to 2005 when my road cycling finally resumed.










Cheers!


----------



## Schlosser

HI,

36 live in San Jose West.. been riding since 1986 when i first saw the Tour De France in Austin Texas....before Armstrong mania. Love everything cycling.. especially if it's retro.

Big GL fan, I ride my GL or my Bottecchia... need to find my picts to post... found 1..










Schlosser


----------



## balzaccom

OK....

WM, 55, live in Napa. Ride a Bianchi Giro about 6000 miles a year, mainly right here in Napa. Love wine, but don't make it, just drink it--and tell people how to sell it. 

We WERE talking about this, right?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker

balzaccom said:


> OK....
> 
> WM, 55, live in Napa. Ride a Bianchi Giro about 6000 miles a year, mainly right here in Napa. Love wine, but don't make it, just drink it--and tell people how to sell it.
> 
> We WERE talking about this, right?


Any Italian who knows wine and cycling will admit there is a strong link between the two. However, I favour the goods that come from the Zin regions of Sonoma… but to each their own.

Cheers!


----------



## balzaccom

Hey--I married one woman for the rest of my life. I get to drink any kind of wine I want. And I do, from Amarone to Zinfandel, Alvarinho to Zibbibo, and anything in between.


----------



## CoLiKe20

37 year old. Mid peninsula. Would like to ride more but still don't yet have time.

some of my babies


----------



## velocipede

So if we were to get together for a NorCal ride, it would be in NorCal right... or would it really be a BayCal ride? Seems like most of y'all are living in BayCal... just sayin'

Dennis, St. Helena, Riding since 1975. First Road Bike was a 60cm Cannondale from 1990. I now ride 54-55cm road bikes. Current functioning skinny tire bikes include my steel De Salvo and my De Rosa Pista... Just broke my Brevet, an 80's Bob Jackson :cryin: 

Ride Napa and Sonoma Counties and really miss riding the East Bay hills... best riding in CA in my opinion.


----------



## jinws

Hi. I'm Jin, I live/work in San Jose. Started biking as rehab after I did this
















doing this








On weekends I visit my parents living in this city








my favorite ride rolls through here








and finally, my new baby here








Hope to ride with some of you guys soon.


----------



## kwc

Started riding in '98 -- I was out here on an internship and a friend introduced me to the riding out here. I got my current road bike (a used Specialized Allez Sport) in ~2002. I went into a bike shop to get some slicks for my Trek 820 and walked out with a road bike instead. I found cycling and photography to be a good mix, and lo and behold, now I take lots of photos of cyclists.


----------



## Number9

Ted. Reluctant roadie, and only to be social - because all my friends are roadies. But I hate the slow-twitch stuff (only because I suck at it) and therefore prefer the velodrome for bikes, where wheelsucking and then sprinting past isn't frowned upon! Besides, on the road I find cars and sport (motor)bikes to be more fun. Because I feel the need for [maximal] speed... YMMV.


----------



## pingis

*Hi.*

My name is Minh and I'm 24. I just starting road biking like three days ago. You may have seen my rant about some jerks in one of the other forums. Anywho, I would love to get together with some kind folks and start riding more. I want to learn as much as I can as asap. If anyone is interested, hit me up. I'm in decent shape but I'm sure I'll be slower compared to everyone else. I live in Antioch. Hoping to move to Concord/Pleasant hill in the next month or two. Thats about it.


----------



## K-Zero

*K-Zero here...*

I'm Keijiro, which is pronounced like my handle except with a J instead of a Z. Anyhoo, during the week I'm a visual designer -- which is a job I really enjoy because I get paid to be superficial  On weekends though I like to go for a long scenic ride...mostly around the peninsula and the coast. If you see an Asian guys wearing LIVESTRONG kit, chances are it's me.

Fortunately I've yet to go down on my road bike, but I've crashed & burned countless time back when I used to ride dirt constantly (and post on MTBR!). I'm crossing my fingers that I'll never discover the pain of my skin scarping against the asphalt.

K-Zero


----------



## BikeLV702

Just started riding so figured id do a little intro as im sure ill be on here all too frequently!

Chad
Ridin a Giant OCR 2
I currently live in LV but im moving to Sacramento (El Dorado Hills) in three weeks

If anyone has a recommend run for a beginner let me know!


----------



## *A-Train*

*Name: *Kristina 

*Years Cycling:* .1 - just started, like, a week ago
Well previously I was riding a few years old Gary Fisher MTB w/ slicks on it, but I got my brother in law's Trek 1400 as a hand-me-down, so that's my new ride. 

*Where I live:* Los Osos, just west of SLO

*About me: *Married (Sorry guys)(and the husb. is a member here, so be good  ). 6yo daughter from previous marriage. Graphic designer, Illustrator, mostly motorsports related (ie: I do concept renderings of cars, and design tshirts for race teams, shops, etc). I started riding because running hurts and I want to lose the 'LB'z" and get my once-jockette self back into shape. And it really doesn't suck to ride up here. My 'other' ride is a Crown Vic Sport *yarrrr! my battleship* Sorry no pics right now, I just changed hosting companies and don't have the Trek and the Vic back up yet 

Glad to be here. I really enjoy cycling. 

Thought for the day: Why does cycling make you so insanely hungry?


----------



## thien

Welcome Kristina!

If you and your husband ever head up this way, definitely come join us for one of our monthly rides!


----------



## *A-Train*

Definitely! He's got family in Menlo Park & San Jose, so we're up there every couple of months


----------



## hendrick81

My name is richard, i just started road cycling a few month ago, i live in san luis obispo, and i ride an 08 trek madone 4.5.


----------



## airrix

Hi All,

My name is Eric. I just started road biking a few weeks ago. Currently I ride a Trek 4.7 Madone. I live in the Bay Area (Daly City). Hopefully, I'll see some of the forum members in the future RBR rides. 

Thanks to Gee3 for getting me into this wonderful life time sport.


----------



## thien

Welcome Eric!

You can break that 4.7 in on July 6th at our monthly ride leaving from the VA in Palo Alto.


----------



## airrix

thien said:


> Welcome Eric!
> 
> You can break that 4.7 in on July 6th at our monthly ride leaving from the VA in Palo Alto.


Thanks Thien.

I think I should be able to make that ride. Can't wait! I heard there will be climbing involved.. eck! Hopefully I'll be ready by then.


----------



## Rojo Neck

Sorry I missed putting this up sooner.

I'm Josh, aka Jethro, aka Rojo Neck (you can ask bikerbert all about that). I am in West S.J. and have been riding for about 5 years. I started mainly for health benefits (I have high blood pressure). In past years I have done a mess of century+ climb-and/or-suffer-fest rides (including Death Ride, Davis Double, and one day of the Everest Challenge) but determined that I'm just not a climber. 

More recently I've been attempting to be one of those Fancy Pants Racer Boys Who Thinks He's Better Than Everyone Else. Actually, I'm terrible at racing, and I am quite aware that there are a lot of people who are much, much better than I am. I enjoy it nonetheless; it is good motivation. I am a Cat 4 and probably will remain so for the foreseeable future, racing for Webcor/Alto Velo. I race both road and cyclocross.

I am probably the only owner of a Jade Cycles bike in the Bay Area. Mine is green (or is it blue?). I ride mostly in the South Bay/Peninsula (the Foothill "cycling corridor"). For Cyclocross training I am on my red, white & blue Trek XO1, most frequently in Fremont Older.


----------



## bmisf

*New from Marin (Bianchi owner)*

Hi - new to the group, live in Marin.

Here are my two bikes - an 07 Bianchi C2C 928 (Ultegra, with a few mods):










And a 93 Bianchi Project-3 (new shifters, brake levers, cables, Shimano A530 pedals recently):










The Project-3 was an early 29er, advertised as "Cross-Terrain" and came with Maxxis 700x45c knobbies; I recently switched to 28c touring tires for a change of pace.










Looking forward to joining you all on a ride!

- Steve


----------



## thien

Welcome Steve! We'd definitely love to have you join us on a ride! See ya soon!


----------



## nicks2192

my name is nick im 18 i ride a 2008 Cannondale System Six, I ride all over Philly mostly in fairmount park


----------



## roadndirt

*Getting to know you...*

Hello fellow road riders:
I'm switchbaxr, 39 and started road riding in 96 after someone left an 83 Univega 12-speed at the shop I worked at. It needed a new home and I needed extra miles for training for MTB races. After being an MTB snob, I couldn't believe how cool, fast and efficient and fun a road bike could be! I now trade time about 50/50 between mountain and road.
My steed is a Giant TCR Comp and of course I've crashed...front tire pinch flat going down Quimby Road at 45 miles per hour...ouch.

I finished the Lance Armstrong Livestrong Challlenge Century yesterday in San Jose...what a first class event! You all should participate next year!


----------



## sokudo

roadndirt said:


> I finished the Lance Armstrong Livestrong Challlenge Century yesterday in San Jose...what a first class event! You all should participate next year!


And it costs only three hundred bucks. Even better than that: fifty bucks for a registration and if you're lucky you'll notice a request for 250 more in a fine print in a long waiver that nobody reads and, well, nowhere else on the website. Or told at the start to either cough off 250, or turn back and go home. And no, a registration is not refundable. So sorry. 

A first class, indeed!


----------



## wipeout

sokudo said:


> And it costs only three hundred bucks. Even better than that: fifty bucks for a registration and if you're lucky you'll notice a request for 250 more in a fine print in a long waiver that nobody reads and, well, nowhere else on the website. Or told at the start to either cough off 250, or turn back and go home. And no, a registration is not refundable. So sorry.
> 
> A first class, indeed!


????? Why the sarcastic post?


----------



## twain

*Who am I? Who am I?!*

I'm the guy that is perpetually envious of Francis, that's who!
I've known him since the Pointcast days in 1996 when I was at Four11 and he was getting mtbr.com off the ground. And now he's got me driving cars for Derek at Carreview. ALMOST more fun than bikes...

Francis is the dealer who got me addicted to weighweenie crack; I have a sweet Teschner Scandium, classic Nishiki International ('86), Scott Plasma, and recently got a Cervelo R3. They all have lightweight sheesh because of Francis. I am still riding 9-speed though because I don't want to break the bank for 10spd.

I ride with a bunch of guys (sometimes with Derek and Francis) and our motto is "Every Ride is a Race". We mostly do OLH plus alpine, pescadero, tunitas, or whatever. Only broke 20 mins on OLH twice.

How long you been riding? Have been riding since I was 17 and did my first triathlon in 1987. Mostly a tri-geek still.

Have you gone down yet? Haven't gone down since I was 13. Don't plan on doing it any time soon, either. Hope that didn't curse me. Plus I "went down" playing flag football and tore my ACL, so hopefully that's enough damage.

I also work with K-Zero and am friends with Oldskoolboarder. And my daughter's eye doctor hangs around here too. Small world, isn't it?

Here's a pic from a few years ago in RBR garb doing the Mt. Diablo Challenge. *Barely* broke one hour (59:19).


----------



## Dr_John

*Who are you? * John from Foster City. I'm not a medical doctor, but am a Ph.D. (in chemistry). I used to be a musician, and the nickname came from my musician friends.

*What do you ride and where do you ride?* I mostly ride my blue Specialized Tarmac SL, but since it has a standard crank, on wicked climbing adventures or when I venture into completely uncharted territory I'll pull out the trusty ol' Specialized Roubaix, which has a compact crank on it. Mostly on the Bay Trail because it passes right by my driveway. I ride over to Portola Valley once or twice a week and try to attend RBR group rides. I've really met some nice people that I enjoy riding with.

*How long you been riding?* Coming up on three years. I got into it when I looked around and saw that for a lot of colleagues my age, a brisk walk was taxing exercise. I developed 'frozen shoulder syndrome' (yes, this is seriously a medical condition) and figured I was probably starting down that long, slippery slope... I weighed in at 180 lbs,  although I didn't consider myself 'fat.' I'm a former marathon runner, but hadn't trained seriously for 15 years. I did run occasionally, but was really hating it. What really got me going is living on the Bay Trail. I would always see all the cyclists going by and thought it looked like fun. Didn't know if I'd like it or not. Bought a bike, and 19,000 miles later and 40 lbs lighter, still loving it.

*Have you gone down yet?* Are you kidding? You've seen me ride - of course.  Keeping a bike upright, let alone holding a line is quite a challenge for someone with a terrible sense of balance.

*Photo:* Me, pimping RBR, at the last SVCC/RBR ride. Karl on the left. Photo complements of CrankeyMonkey. I like the photo because it looks like I'm getting ready to do David Millar toss of my beloved Tarmac SL.


----------



## cyclingthroughlife

Hi

I'm Ben from the Lamorinda area. I ride a 1985 Guerciotti (with SLX tubing) and Dura Ace - nothing has been upgraded since I purchased the bike new 23 years ago....

Been riding since 1985 after being inspired by the movie "Breaking Away" and even did some racing in college. Was riding on and off for a few years after college and then parenthood got in the way and was off the bike for 10 years. Finally got back on the bike a year and a half ago after going to the Men's Wearhouse to buy a suit for a business trip and the sales guy told me "Sir, you need a size 40 jacket and a 34 inch waist pants" Since then I have managed to lose all the extra weight and can now wear the same suit I had in college (I rather spend my money on bikes, not new suits).

I have been riding 5 to 6 days a week since I restarted riding - usually do a 25 mile loop every morning starting at 4:45 a.m. (the sad part is that I am not the only one - I've seen guys out riding even earlier!).

I've gone down late last year. Hit a dead deer on the road one really foggy morning going down a hill. Landed on my side and cracked three ribs. Bike? No damage - not even a scratch...


----------



## otterpop

Hello, roadies, I am otterpop. I am generally over at mtbr, but they drink too much and throw things so I came over here to hang out. That and I love road riding. 

I mainly ride to work, since I live close to it. However, I get out for road rides from time to time. Since I live up by 92 / Canada, that's my starting point down to Woodside, the coast, wherever. 

My road bike is a GT carbon bike, mostly ultegra. I had a Mikkelsen, but I sold it because it was a little too small for me and I came across the GT in a deal I couldn't pass up. 

I don't want to talk about crashing. I've been riding bikes since I was 5, road bikes since about 12,13 or so. 

Outside of riding, I play video games and am a reasonably accomplished home cook. 

Soon I shall call a ride out to the coast. I'm getting over an injury at the moment, so it's going to be some time until that happens. Hopefully soon.


----------



## nachomc

*Who are you?* I'm Matt. 27, live in Sacramento and work in IT.

*What do you ride* 08 Specialized Tarmac Comp











*and where do you ride?* I mostly ride a 20-35 mile loop around my house, or on the American River Parkway Trail. Lately, I've also been doing some group rides, like a ride in Davis a week ago, and I'm planning to ride in some centuries soon. I'm thinking the Napa and the Auburn.

*Photo?*

My favorite "on the road bike" pic. This is from the Eppie's race this year:










*How long you been riding?* Seriously riding since 2006. That was mountain biking though, and I still mountain bike though lately I find myself on the road more often, and wanting to ride road more. I had a nice 9 month break from cycling when I broke my leg mountain biking, but have been back at it since February of this year.


----------



## DigUpHerBones07

Hi! I'm Taylor. I've only been riding for a week. I have a 2008 Bianchi Via Nirone 7. Sorry, no pics. I live in Chico, I haven't seen anyone here from the area, but I would love to meet some new people to hang out and ride with. I mostly tool around the park here, big park, and try not to hit things, or fall. Doing ok so far.


----------



## SasoRider

Hi, Im Isaac, I am in Campbell and work in High Tech

Ride a custom built Saso


----------



## BlackSteel

*What Size?*



rensho said:


> Man, I knew that pic would come back to haunt me. No one else has a better representation?
> 
> Come spring, I'll have well over 100 miles on my Look, though I am looking at a Look 595...


 What size is the Look you have now?


----------



## Miiles

Miles

08 Cannondale Six13 6...Mostly the Coyote Creek Trail, I'm still new to this.

Haven't gone down yet.


----------



## cyclelope_SF

Hi all,

My name's Tony. Living in SF, South of Market. Been ramping up to cycling for a few years now by riding my hybrid for commute to work and occasional weekend rides. Recently I decided to go for it and after 3 months of stewing got a BH G4, which is AWESOME! So now I get up at the crack of dawn almost every day and ride out to Ocean Beach before work and on the weekend I've been loving the Paradise Road loop in Tiburon. 

My goal now that I'm getting in pretty decent shape is to learn the group ride thing. Secretly I'd love to race but I'm also a guitarist and broken wrist(s) would seriously detract from that, so for now I'd like to get the social/club group ride thing down and look to doing a century or two next spring/summer. If anyone's got an idea of a potentially noob friendly group ride, I'd appreciate a shout.

So far so good on the going down thing. I did eat it when I was a kid and scraped the skin off half my body but i guess that was 20 years ago now (i remember like it was yesterday). OK I admit it, I recently toppled over at a stop sign learning the clip pedals ;-)

BTW thanks to this forum already. Helped so much in my getting my new bike and learning some basic stuff to get going.


----------



## gunnut

Bryan from central valley near Modesto.Been into riding about 2 years now,mostly just fitness work.I have lost well over 100 pounds on mountain/road bikes.My newest favorite ride is a Specialized roubaix.
I ride mostly near my home in the country.I'm really lucky I have a job that allows me some freedom in early afternoons.
This forum has helped me already.I had my newest bike fit by Karl at SVCC.Really happy so far.
Anyone wanting to ride Del Puerto canyon slowly give me a jingle.


----------



## ratpick

Just realized I've been lurking here for a year or so and haven't posted my intro..

*Who are you?* Patrick in Redwood Shores. Australian, moved here from Sydney in 1998 and never want to leave (if I could bring Sydney's beaches here this would be an even more perfect place to live). I haven't joined any RBR rides yet but that's only because of scheduling (too many hobbies); that will change in 2009.

*What do you ride and where do you ride?* Still building my quiver - I've got a 2007 Specialized Allez Expert Triple which has been great but it's time to upgrade. I ride fairly equal MTB:road ratio and have a 2007 Specialized Carbon Stumpy FSR Pro which gives me much dirty pleasure!

My rides used to be all along the Bay Trail north of Redwood Shores. But that's all flat and this summer I discovered the joy in climbing. Since then, my rides are nearly all up into the Belmont hills, along Canada Rd, Skyline up towards San Mateo and Millbrae. I've ridden south to PVL, OLH, Kings, etc a couple of times and want to do much more of those climbs this coming year.

On MTB I discovered Henry Coe State Park this summer and would spend every day there if given the chance riding through the backcountry - nothing like being on 2 wheels in the countryside.

I recently started keeping my riding log at CrankyMonkey's site.. highly recommended 

*How long you been riding?* Only seriously for a year. My wife and I thought it was about time to get some bikes so we bought a couple of Novara entry-level bikes from REI in July 2007. I was addicted immediately and burned a line in the Bay Trail (past Dr John's door) getting fit. It's a heavy steel hardtail but I pushed it around Waterdog learning my MTB skills, got some cycling legs, dropped 10 lbs and when the 2007 end-of-season sales were on, grabbed the Allez. At that time it was for winter riding when the trails were wet but I soon found myself equally addicted to road riding as I was to MTB.

*Have you gone down yet?* Had some spectacular crashes on my MTB but never on my road bike. I know it's a matter of time and I've had, of course, plenty of close calls both from my own inattention and "stupid" drivers. I do like to push the limits on my bikes so it's probably going to happen.

*Photo* From the Marin Century - I really enjoy organized rides. Have signed up for the Death Ride in 2009 and looking for threads with group training rides!


----------



## BlackSteel

gunnut said:


> Bryan from central valley near Modesto.Been into riding about 2 years now,mostly just fitness work.I have lost well over 100 pounds on mountain/road bikes.My newest favorite ride is a Specialized roubaix.
> I ride mostly near my home in the country.I'm really lucky I have a job that allows me some freedom in early afternoons.
> This forum has helped me already.I had my newest bike fit by Karl at SVCC.Really happy so far.
> Anyone wanting to ride Del Puerto canyon slowly give me a jingle.


Must be pretty cool having Del Puerto Canyon for a backyard.


----------



## Paralizer

francois said:


> Who are you? What do you ride and where do you ride? Photo?
> 
> How long you been riding?
> 
> Have you gone down yet?


Larry, I'm a paramedic for SFFD. 

I just switched off my 20 year old Marin Bear Valley to a 2009 Gunnar CrossHairs. I've been riding on and off for decades. I've just started riding again after a long lay off. 

I've been hit by car's twice. Most recently in Ft. Mason about 4 weeks ago. (not the new bike) Trying to insure I always keep my line of work going.  

I'm riding everywhere these days. My primary pleasure ride takes me around the SF waterfront, through Ft. Mason and Crissy Field to Ft. Point. Up over the GG Bridge down to Sausalito and into Mill Valley. From there it varies. Sometimes up to Larkspur to rehydrate at Marin Brewing Company or sometimes I hang a right at Blithedale and do the Paradise Loop. 

I hate having my picture taken, but here are some pics I took of the new bike during a recent ride.


----------



## grrrah

Rafael, 33, live in fremont, ride a Giant TCR around the north, south, east bays and the peninsula

Riding road for maybe 4 years now, but ride dirt more and have been for about 10.

I'm the one wearing blue flowers.


----------



## IbisFox23

I'm Steve,42 years young, and ride around the So. Bay. List of bikes below!


----------



## wchane

wchane said:


> wallace | 26 | cupertino | on the road for a little over a year now | usually on a trek, but can also be seen on a pedalforce, specialized and a old lugged raleigh (fixed convert) or fixed motobecane around town.
> 
> <img src="https://www.adecadentexistence.com/blog/random/two-bikes.jpg">


funny...since this post i've crashed. escalade made a sharp right and it was an 'oh **** grip' until i slammed into the back at some 15 mph. walked away - torqued and bent handlebar, and a bruised ego. 

since then i've sold the trek (wish i hadn't - loved the ultegra group) - and built up a kestrel evoke w/sram force.

<img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3044/2804610471_7965f78993_b.jpg">

these days cycling the usuall foothill routes, as well as through sunnyvale, alviso, milpitas and north san jose.


----------



## outcrnru

Hi All,
Im Aaron, 25 year old college student recently addicted to riding. I got my bike 18 months ago but didnt get into riding hardcore until about 2 months ago. I am a full time accounting student up in Chico but am currently working in WC for the summer, so I frequent Diablo a lot. Am getting better but my bike is not (08 Specialized Allez); im fastly turning into a carbon weenie and am dying for a new bike, my fiance isnt, lol

Hopefully I can make it on one of the group rides as it is becoming difficult to always ride alone, not that it isnt relaxing but I need people to push me. 

I want to get into racing, mostly road races and long distances would be better as I am not developing to be much of a sprinter. Im still a little on the heavy side at 180 but I think there is room for about 20 more pounds to come off 

See ya on the road! Sorry no pic yet, but its coming...


----------



## bustamove

*Stay tuned into the message boards*

Aaron-

Watch the NorCal forum and the TeamTropa message board for rides in your area. Usually, Mt. Diablo is pretty toasty this time of year, but it has been unseasonably cool this summer.

The Tropa ride group has some riders in the east bay and it is common for them to call for rides in Pleasanton and the surrounding area. Not uncommon for one of their rides to include Mt. Diablo.

Link to Tropa message board is below.

Tropa

Bustamove


----------



## steve90068

Hey everyone! My name is Steve, I live in Foster City and I am always looking for new rides/people to ride with in the Peninsula 

This is me eating ice cream









This is my love









say hi or just throw something at me if you ever see me around


----------



## Praxidis

I live in Manteca, originally from Pennsylvania.
I have a crappy old mountain bike that I ride to work and a Felt Z80 that I ride for fun and distance. I ride 6 days a week, 6 miles 3x a week to work and 20+ miles on my days off.
I have only been seriously riding since May, and hope to do some centuries and long distance charity rides next season.


----------



## IRMB

francois said:


> So quiet in here... Let's get to know each other and get some context. Maybe we can go for a ride sometime.
> 
> Who are you? What do you ride and where do you ride? Photo?
> 
> How long you been riding?
> 
> Have you gone down yet?


I'm IRMB. I've been riding since birth. In my previous life I was one of the Wright Brothers. Maybe you haven't heard of the third Wright Bro - Lance Wright. That's right, Lance.

There are no known pictures of me on a bicycle as shutter speed technology hasn't advanced to point of capturing my image. Yet some of you may have seen me - that flash of light you see during rain storms? That's not lighting, that's me braking the sound barrier and creating a microscopic Singularity.

Once I fell asleep and someone made a mold of my body - it's now used to model all the road kits for Capo. I get paid mad royalties for this.

My ride is similarly out of this world. I have to ride a large BMX dirt jumping frame, as it's the only thing that can stand up to my enormous quads - atleast for a ride or two. Then it's in the recycle bin with rest of the twisted peices of metal and torqued components.

You may have felt that earthquake last week in the Sunol area? That was actually me decending Mount Diablo, I hit the Devils Elbow turn at about 260 MPH and accidently knocked the Pacific Plate over a couple inches. Sorry about that.


----------



## *Dude*

*Hola*

*Who are you?* I'm Jim and older than dirt

*What do you ride* Specialized Tarmac S-Works and a few others

*Where do you ride?* In the bay area.. I ride South Bay, North Bay, etc, but mostly in the South Bay.

*Photo?* Um I don't think any of you want to see them.... 

*How long you been riding?* Seriously, ever since I unwrapped the yellow StingRay with a Banana seat...:idea:


----------



## pjakesmith

Thank You for the post. I love to read interesting post that has knowledge to impart. These kinds of post are very helpful to me to increase my knowledge on different facts about life and other matters. I hope to read more articles from you and in return I will post also my articles in the forum so that others can benefit from it. Keep up the good work!


----------



## jenglish23

I'm Justin, sometimes known as jeng. I like to wheelie out of corners and get my wheels off the ground so I really don't get along well with others on group road rides you see :blush2: 

I just got a Trek Madone

Currently stuck in the South Bay (road rides here do not suck)

Been riding since I found a huffy in my front yard 20 years ago

Photo taken of me during a crit I did (I'm the guy waiving, I take these things very seriously)


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert

Cool...either you guys are just rolling from the start line or it's a very mellow crit as no one is on their drops.


----------



## jenglish23

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Cool...either you guys are just rolling from the start line or it's a very mellow crit as no one is on their drops.


It's at the top of the climb. 4/5's crit. Not sure what a mellow crit is as this was the only race I've done on a skinny tire bike. It was the Vacaville Grand Prix.


----------



## GiantX2

Hello, I live in Livermore work in Fremont. Ride an older Giant TCR1. Have been riding off and on for longer than I care to remember and still cant climb. Most of my riding is around Livermore. Yes, I have been down. My first true crash, was a week ago Saturday. 40 down hill entering curve and the rear tire blew. Fortunately I have just about recovered from the road rash, nothing broken but the rear wheel. any input for a light durable wheelset for a bit of a clyde, 6' 200lbs. would be helpful (I know wrong area, but figured since I was here telling the story, I would ask).
See you on the road.


----------



## MaxCycles

Hello. My name's Max. I usually post on MTBR (cycleaddict)

Live in Alameda. Usually ride from my house to the O-Hills during the week. On weekends I ride all over the East Bay hills, both on and off the road.

I usually ride a Serotta CRL from the 90's with a mix of old and newer parts. I also have a Univega Gran Turismo from the early 80's that needs some TLC but rides beautifully. I like new and classic steel bikes especially. 

I used to ride BMX/DH in my teenage years, then took a short break from riding. I came back with a vengeance and got into the endurance side of cycling. I began riding cross country MTB until my father finally got me into road riding. I love MTB and Road all the same now. 

I'd love to meet some guys/gals in the Oakland area that could ride during the week primarily. May post a thread to get more people's attention. 

Here's a pic of the bike you'll see me on.


----------



## jorgemonkey

So now that I've got a road bike, I'll officially introduce myself 

I'm Scott, live in S. San Jose. Just picked up a Scattante R-300 road bike. I currently love riding between San Jose & Morgan Hill, and climbing Metcalf rd. I normally post on MTBR (same handle). I'm a professional photographer, so I'm sure you'll continue to see more images from the cyclocross & road races I'm able to get to.

Been riding MTBs for about 7 years. Picked up a road bike to mostly use for commuting, but in addition I can switch up MTB/road rides. Looking to meet some other riders for some group rides.


----------



## Tensonstar

My names Marissa  i live in milpitas/ san jose. Im in love with my Fixie, Mary. Shes a gourgues blue, btw. Ive fallen pretty hard, but i never got hit thank god! I love to ride around milpitas and downtown sj.  and ive been riding since i was around 9, thats almost 10 yrs


----------



## natrab

I just got a Masi fixie (well, SS) for commuting to work.

I'm Nate, 26 and in the San Mateo Peninsula area. I'm a paramedic here, so if you go down I usually show up. After picking up enough cyclists at work I decided to try it myself this summer and I've really started to get into it. I've done a lot of mountain biking in the past, but haven't been into it much for the past 2 years.

I have a De Rosa Neo Primato on its way as we speak and I'm currently riding a cheapo motobecane mail order bike.

My only wrecks have been on my mountain bike (I ride 29ers) and all I've done so far is break some ribs and pull my trapezius.


----------



## jmilliron

My name is Jason. I've lived in the bay area for 10 days now. I used to have a red De Rosa Neo Primato but I trashed it in an accident a few years back. Whoops.










https://www.strava.com/athletes/6527


----------



## Huynh

Who are you? Hi, I'm Huynh.

What do you ride and where do you ride? A Specialized Allez Steel, trying to get into riding to work and on weekends.

Photo? No pictures here.

How long you been riding? Road Bike? Just got one really recently. Mountain Bikes? Pretty much since I was 7 or so. I'm 19 now.


----------



## Cliff O

francois said:


> Who are you? What do you ride and where do you ride? Photo?


I'm Cliff, and I live in Livermore. My usual rides take me over to the Altamont, with the occasional trip up the Livermore side of Morgan Territory or Patterson Pass. Most of the time you'll find me riding a Waterford 2200 in flame blue with cream panels and head tube. I also ride a yellow Gunnar Crosshairs. I have a couple of photos of my bikes in my user album on this site. I look like your basic middle-aged clean-shaven white guy with a full head of hair and glasses.



francois said:


> How long you been riding?


I resumed riding a couple of weeks after I quit smoking 11 years ago, and I credit my successful quit to the bike. I used to ride as a teenager in the 70's before I became a tobacco junkie. I had an Italvega Nuovo Record back then, in brown of course.



francois said:


> Have you gone down yet?


I crashed hard on the back side of Mt. Hamilton in June 2001 while out training for the Death Ride. I went over the high side while slowing from 35mph on a hairpin turn and broke all the bones in my left wrist. I went for a fairly epic ambulance ride and got 2 wrist surgeries out of the deal. My wrist largely recovered in 6 months or so, but my mind took longer to heal.


----------



## Tort

HI my name is Chris. I live in Pleasant Hill and work in Redwood City. I ride an 09 Orbea Orca. Love it to death. Been back at it seriously for about 2 years now after a 10 year time out.

Most all of my riding is based out of Pleasant Hill or Dublin. So I regularly hit everything in the east bay. My favorite training ride is Pig Farm/3 bears/Wildcat Canyon/Grizzley Peak and back down Pinehurst.

Yes I have gone down, a year ago I hit an innocent little manhole cover that was below grade hiding in the shade, shoulder still gives me problems from using it as a crash landing site. What do they say, it's not a matter of if, but when.


----------



## FromLeft5

Hey my name is Scott and live in Oakland. Usually rolling in the Oakland hills / Moraga area. Just starting to take my cycling seriously. Would like to find some people to ride with during the week / weekend.
Usually crashing in the dirt on my MTB but have not gone over yet on the road.
Riding a Felt F75, if you see me around say hey!


----------



## Kevin(SunBurn)

Names Kevin, live in Sacramento, Ca and have been riding a road bike since April of 2010 (Complete newbie)
I own a 2007 Trek Discovery Channel Edition I got from a co-worker. I mainly commute 3 times a week along the American River Bike Trail about 41 miles round trip and sometimes ride to Folsom, Ca along the trail on the weekends. Going to try and my first group ride in September with Sacramento Wheelmen.


----------



## apaterso

CrankyMonkey said:


> I'm Chris
> 
> I ride this:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/1352129915/" title="Schwinn Fastback 27 by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1019/1352129915_18eb508599.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Schwinn Fastback 27" /></a>
> 
> I work here:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/254495635/" title="Flat Stanley at Yahoo by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm1.static.flickr.com/92/254495635_727be3f1c7.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="Flat Stanley at Yahoo" /></a>
> 
> I get to travel to places like this for work:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2221758490/" title="P1020243.JPG by uhduhmonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2199/2221758490_ed1abeffe7.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="P1020243.JPG" /></a>
> 
> I've been riding road since last August and I've never gone down (on my road bike).



I see we have a Johnny Long fan in the group.


----------



## apaterso

My name is Andy, I live in Livermore. I have been on the road since 1985 (I'm an old fat guy). I have been down twice; once gently side swipped by a car and once bonked on a college ride and crossed my front tire. Both times no injury to me or my bicycle. I have had three bikes in this time. An old Lotus that had a Suntour group on it, retired in 1988 when I bought a steel Trek 9xx something in 1988. Currently you'll find me on a Trek 2300

I ride all the normal rides for Livermore; Mines Road, Altamont, Patterson Pass ect. Very seldom I will journey over to Woodside and ride up Old La Honda down Kings Mountain.


----------



## Rhymenocerus

Bobby here, just picked up a 01 Lemond Buenos Aeres. I ride all over the East Bay. Still somewhat new to the road but I think im hooked (been riding MTN since I was 8ish in Briones).

Mt Diablo, Livermore, Danville Blvd, Bear Creek, Tilden, Moraga, you name it.


----------



## ratpick

Rhymenocerus said:


> Bobby here, just picked up a 01 Lemond Buenos Aeres. I ride all over the East Bay. Still somewhat new to the road but I think im hooked (been riding MTN since I was 8ish in Briones).
> 
> Mt Diablo, Livermore, Danville Blvd, Bear Creek, Tilden, Moraga, you name it.


Bobby, you a Kiwi, or FOTC fan?


----------



## Rhymenocerus

ratpick said:


> Bobby, you a Kiwi, or FOTC fan?


FOTC, Wanted a new fun username


----------



## zionfung

Hi, I'm Zion. I'm an international student from Hong Kong. I started cycling after I came to the Bay Area, and now I want to take my cycling seriously. So, say hi to me if you see me : )


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

who: me, Devian Gilbert
what: I'm a bike-a-holic, my life is Bicycle Centric
where: Monterey, Ca.

what do I do? I had a job of 13 years as a hospital pharmacy tech, then my dad was sick with bladder cancer, I moved back to Ventura for a bit to help out. I had some money saved up, I was enjoying having time off, and spending it with my family. then all hell broke loose... go figure, right?

so i moved back to Monterey, where I've been doing what I love, bikes.
I ride, wrench, broker, support, advocate, live, eat, breathe, talc, chain lube, park grease, carbon assembly compound, I read PDF's, measure by Nm's, deflection in spokes, by a DT Swiss tensiometer, blah blah blah blah blah...

http://www.AsanaCycles.com

bikes I ride:

mostly: Hunter 29er
Surly Big Dummy
Surly Pugsley
Fondriest road bike, record, zipp 404's


----------



## masornia925

Who: Miguel
What: Counselor @ group home for SED Children
Where: Live in Oakley, Ca (been riding the Lamorinda Loop)
How Long: Only been riding for about a year, usually 1-2x a week on weekends.

Recently upgraded to this frameset, which i have yet to ride due to the Cali weather:


----------

